#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Love, Relationships & Advice >  >  Difference between "somebody you Love" & "somebody you Like"

## mangzee

Difference between "somebody you Love" :Kiss: 
                             & "somebody you Like"  :): 

In front of the person you love, your heart beats faster

But in front of the person you like, you get happy.

In front of the person you love, winter seems like spring

But in front of the person you like, winter is just beautiful winter.

If you look into the eyes of the one you love, you blush

But if you look into the eyes of the one you like, you smile.

In front of the person you love, you can't say everything on your mind

But in front of the person you like, you can.

In front of the person you love, you tend to get shy

But in front of the person you like, you can show your own self.

You can't look straight into the eyes of the one you love

But you can always smile into the eyes of the one you like.

When the one you love is crying, you cry with them

But when the one you like is crying, you end up comforting.

The feeling of love starts from the eye

But the feeling of like starts from the ear.

So if you stop liking a person you used to like, all you need to do is cover your ears.

But if you try to close your eyes, love turns into a drop of tear and remains in your heart forever ...





  Similar Threads: guys can anyone please upload this text book "R.H.HAYES AND WHEEL WRIGHT, RESTORING OUR COMPETITIVE EDGE","COMPETING THROUGH MANUFACTURING, JOHN WILEY. NY, 1984" book on "theory of machines" and ME IIT kharagpur notes on "design of mc elements" Sadhu Singh book "Experimental Stress analysis" and Theory of elasticity" free pdf dowload Paper Presentation & Seminar On ""orthogonal frequency division multiplexing" PDF " Mothers Love & Our Success "

----------


## crazybishnoi29

felt it many times with heart!!!! nice share!!

----------


## vrishtisingh

really very much nice share.....touching and sentimental..........

----------


## ashuandindia

beautiful lines buddy

----------

